# How many grams of whey protein powder should i consume every day???



## benjones1408 (Sep 19, 2018)

I am a 16 year old male, I exercise mainly my upper body (arms, shoulders, back, chest, abs etc. and legs) I am roughly 5"10 and weigh 131 pounds and I go to the gym for roughly 2 hours about 3-5 times a week. I have just bought Whey protein powder and I'm not sure how much protein i should consume a day and when too. any advice and help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, I'm happy to give any more info.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

sorry to break it to you but thats soya protein not whey


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

What do you normally have for breakfast? If it's something like cereal or toast then this would be a good time to also have some of your protein powder, as you'll have little protein in that meal otherwise.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

At 131 pounds, i would not even suggest to use any whey. No harm but you can easily get the desired amount of protein from whole food. In the intital stages, it's not about meeting the protein requirement rather more about having in place the eating habits.


----------



## benjones1408 (Sep 19, 2018)

Wheyman said:


> sorry to break it to you but thats soya protein not whey


 sorry what's the difference just the brand?


----------



## benjones1408 (Sep 19, 2018)

Ultrasonic said:


> What do you normally have for breakfast? If it's something like cereal or toast then this would be a good time to also have some of your protein powder, as you'll have little protein in that meal otherwise.


 have a very large breakfast actually a few sausages hash browns bacon toast n beans


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jordan08 said:


> At 131 pounds, i would not even suggest to use any whey. No harm but you can easily get the desired amount of protein from whole food. In the intital stages, it's not about meeting the protein requirement rather more about having in place the eating habits.


 Personally I prefer whey in my breakfast porridge to eating any other protein source then (plus it's cheaper). It doesn't have to be about eating loads of protein.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

stronglifts and gomad.

next!


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Personally I prefer whey in my breakfast porridge to eating any other protein source then (plus it's cheaper). It doesn't have to be about eating loads of protein.


 Individual preference but to me OP sounds like a guy who thinks he will be huge now coz he has some protein powder. Sorry for being judgemental but it's really looking like this.


----------



## Gabebd1985 (Jun 13, 2017)

Unpopular opinion but I don't think you should be consuming so much protein at that age, there are some serious negative health side effects from too much. Plus bulking is alot more then just protein intake.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Gabebd1985 said:


> there are some serious negative health side effects from too much.


 Not at the ballpark 1 g per lb of body weight generally suggested here there aren't.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

benjones1408 said:


> sorry what's the difference just the brand?


 Soy/soya is made from beans, (vegan friendly) whey is made from dairy. (everyone else)


----------



## jwbs (Oct 1, 2014)

At your current weight I'd say have your shakes during and post workout, since your workouts are long. Try to get 130G of dietary protein from food (this is easy, only gets tiresome at 200+ grams imo), and use your soy protein as supplementary.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

jwbs said:


> At your current weight I'd say have your shakes during and post workout, since your workouts are long. Try to get 130G of dietary protein from food (this is easy, only gets tiresome at 200+ grams imo), and use your soy protein as supplementary.


 Surely it's relative to the individual, if you way less your appetite will be less and if you weigh more your appetite will be greater. I'm sure Ronnie Coleman in his prime wouldn't struggle to eat 200g + of protein a day.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

you need to wait till you get to 21 before you cycle with protein I heard


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

https://examine.com/nutrition/how-much-protein-do-you-need/


----------



## Glow (Dec 21, 2018)

Ultrasonic said:


> What do you normally have for breakfast? If it's something like cereal or toast then this would be a good time to also have some of your protein powder, as you'll have little protein in that meal otherwise.


 Mistaken quotation


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Glow said:


> Could you kindly share the links to the You Tube showing that BCAAS is extracted from human fur and feathers? I don't even see why you are getting confused. My dear that is pure hype.


 I think you meant to quote somebody else there?



Glow said:


> Let me make one thing clear. That BCA contains amino acid, L- Valine and beta- Alanine. It is a natural stack for muscle growth and fat loss. It also aids the body to recover.


 ^This however isn't true. Or to be more specific, whole proteins will do all anybody needs or benefits from. I use an EAA supplement to take advantage of the faster absorption first thing in the morning (pre-workout) but isolated branch-chain amino acids are a waste of money.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

In general it doesn't really matter how you hit your protein target IMO, so long as you do consistently hit it - and if that means using a protein powder as one of your staples then that's fine, even if you aren't that big yet. It is convenient and, if you use a bulk supplier and avoid the expensive brands, pretty economical too.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

dtlv said:


> In general it doesn't really matter how you hit your protein target IMO, so long as you do consistently hit it - and if that means using a protein powder as one of your staples then that's fine, even if you aren't that big yet. It is convenient and, if you use a bulk supplier and avoid the expensive brands, pretty economical too.


 This.

I never understand why people slate those who use protein powders. I think it comes down to having that hardcore attitude that makes them think they are better than others.

I use whey alot as without it I would struggle to meet my cals for the day.


----------

